# Chatroom for T Keepers



## tebs (Oct 21, 2010)

Anybody know a good chatroom for T keepers? Or is it possible to get one in here?


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 21, 2010)

ArachnoChat.. let me find link.

http://gamesurge.net/chat/arachnochat


----------



## Travis K (Oct 25, 2010)

that is it.

Make sure you say HI to Kevin when you come in there. and tell him Travis sent you.


----------



## brakeless1 (Oct 26, 2010)

i see you found link where i said it was travis. lol and ty.
aka...beard


----------



## Travis K (Apr 20, 2012)

ArachnoChat is light today.

Regular chatters are taking applications to become one of us.  If you can last more than a week in the chat, you just might make the cut.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 20, 2012)

Ill drop in to say whuttup later travis. I like the usuals  ESPECIALLY when theyre taking applications


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 21, 2012)

uno.. TarantulasUS << has an official chat box... just another great forum 
they have games too!! LOL


----------



## Travis K (Apr 23, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> uno.. TarantulasUS << has an official chat box... just another great forum
> they have games too!! LOL


That chat does not have "Lendary Status" though.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 23, 2012)

Travis K said:


> That chat does not have "Lendary Status" though.


Travis is right.  Arachnochat is your best bet for a spider chat.


----------



## sjl197 (Apr 23, 2012)

Gentlemen (etc), thankyou for the dynamic two minutes i spent in the company of some of you yesterday at the chatroom.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Apr 23, 2012)

Come back and spend more time with us.


----------



## Silberrücken (Apr 23, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> TarantulasUS << has an official chat box... just another great forum
> they have games too!! LOL


*You didn't stay in there long, aha*



Travis K said:


> That chat does not have "Lendary Status" though.


*Probably because it is well-moderated? And don't you mean "Legendary"?*



GiantVinegaroon said:


> Arachnochat is your best bet for a spider chat.


*I visited once, and was soon asked "Do you throw your spiders on the floor?" ...... Needless to say, I was not amused. Thank you for your kind words, xhexdx, and for sticking up for me. 

I'm actually glad the Admins don't want an in-forum chat.*


----------



## T Enthusiast (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah you need some pretty thick skin to put up with those god d*** s*** of b****.


----------



## Silberrücken (Apr 24, 2012)

T Enthusiast said:


> Yeah you need some pretty thick skin to put up with those god d*** s*** of b****.


*I got the thick skin - it's the 'patience' I don't have.*


----------



## hamhock 74 (Apr 24, 2012)

Probably because it is well-moderated?
Arachnochat has no affiliation with Arachnoboards.

"Do you throw your spiders on the floor?" Needless to say, I was not amused 
Likely said in good fun, not meant to offend

And don't you mean "Legendary"?
I think you've missed the joke. 

First time I joined the chat was a bit of a shock to me as well, I guess it was because I went in with the idea that it would be a invert related chatroom as well. Once you realise it were the smartasses go to hang out and invertebrates may not be the only topic on hand, its a rather enjoyable place to be, in fact I've become a semi-regular around there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silberrücken (Apr 24, 2012)

hamhock 74 said:


> Arachnochat has no affiliation with Arachnoboards.


*I know it isn't affiliated with AB.*



hamhock 74 said:


> Likely said in good fun, not meant to offend


*Perhaps. I should have replied "Sure, I LOVE throwing my spiders on the floor!", just to see what happened next.*



hamhock 74 said:


> I think you've missed the joke.


*I probably did - wouldn't be the first time. *



hamhock 74 said:


> I went in with the idea that it would be a invert related chatroom


*Exactly.*

*Not trying to bash anyone here. I guess I like a nice chatroom that's moderated more, that's all. To each our own.*


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 24, 2012)

Travis K said:


> That chat does not have "Lendary Status" though.


???? then why is the site called GameSurge??

---------- Post added 04-24-2012 at 02:00 AM ----------




GiantVinegaroon said:


> Travis is right.  Arachnochat is your best bet for a spider chat.


?? as a few people just said spiders arent the only thing being talked about! "its where smartasses hang out"


----------



## Amoeba (Apr 24, 2012)

"05:04	*** mib_6aa0um joined
05:04	<mib_6aa0um> xcvbnm,./'\vhggfddefsdff
05:05	<mib_6aa0um> quick question... why is this "Arachnochat"?? on a Gaming Website7
05:06 <> to confuse you
05:06	<:sarcasm:> because we're hardcor gam3rs
05:06	*** mib_6aa0um quit"


Arachnochat: where you can slam on your keyboard, ask a question, and then leave.

Being new on AC is like being the new kid at school....everyone is going to stare and ask you questions until we get used to you being around and by that time you've gotten used to the way things work. 

It is a myth that we don't talk about spiders (scorps, pedes, and other insects). Don't expect this to happen right away....there will be some foolishness. 

There is almost always someone on.

No rules, mods, or set names.  Some people like it but most don't. 

There are a few kinds of people in AC:

-Hardcore lifers who have been there since it was attached to this site and were there for the split.
-Logged in 24/7, say nothing. 
-Chat knobs (like me) who have assimilated into the general population. 
-Those who have broken the barrier but only stop in once in a while.
-N00bs who stop in....don't leave....don't say anything. 
-N00bs who stop in for a few seconds to an hour or two that are scarred for life and will curse the chat until the day they die.


Ts US is a smaller chat that focuses a lot more on Ts. It is friendly right off the bat and more invert focused (surprise surprise there are off topic discussions there too!). You need to sign up for the site and contribute five posts before you can see the chat box. There are mods, rules, and set names. Bonus points as mentioned before the arcade is pretty cool. It is smaller and there are fewer people so this chat can be dead at times. Wish I had more insight into this one but I haven't been around too long.

I've spent time in both and learned how to spider, scorp, pede, fish, herp, plants, etc better than I would just cruising the boards.


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 24, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> "05:04	*** mib_6aa0um joined
> 05:04	<mib_6aa0um> xcvbnm,./'\vhggfddefsdff
> 05:05	<mib_6aa0um> quick question... why is this "Arachnochat"?? on a Gaming Website7
> 05:06 <> to confuse you
> ...


touche.. although iv seen you on TarantulasUS chattin' plenty of times.. are you undercover?? lol? 

---------- Post added 04-24-2012 at 02:58 PM ----------

you dont think im a hardcore gamer?? got a Gamertag? want to learn a few things? ahaaa


----------



## syndicate (Apr 24, 2012)

I'd visit the chat more if people actually talked about spiders more often haha!
-Chris


----------



## Amoeba (Apr 24, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> you dont think im a hardcore gamer?? got a Gamertag? want to learn a few things? ahaaa


I am in fact an undercover brutha and now that my cover is blown. 

Y34H |3R4H W3 C4N G37 oN da cawwa d000ty and qwick sc0p3n n003s hAcAOR teem deaf mach!!!!!!!!!!!1

Oh and obviously we would have to discuss the taxonomic state of Aphonopelma and the possibilities of natural hybridization furthering the problem. 

and this is off topic (OH NO!) so I'll stop thread jacking to brag about how awesome I am at gaming.


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 25, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> I am in fact an undercover brutha and now that my cover is blown.
> 
> Y34H |3R4H W3 C4N G37 oN da cawwa d000ty and qwick sc0p3n n003s hAcAOR teem deaf mach!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> ...


didnt expect anything like that.. and i dont play Cod anymore... they ruined it


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (May 10, 2012)

we need more people.  please join in!


----------



## grayzone (May 11, 2012)

T Enthusiast said:


> Yeah you need some pretty thick skin to put up with those god d*** s*** of b****.


 damn right.. wouldnt have it any other way lol



hamhock 74 said:


> "Do you throw your spiders on the floor?" Needless to say, I was not amused
> Likely said in good fun, not meant to offend
> 
> 
> First time I joined the chat was a bit of a shock to me as well, I guess it was because I went in with the idea that it would be a invert related chatroom as well. Once you realise it were the smartasses go to hang out and invertebrates may not be the only topic on hand, its a rather enjoyable place to be, in fact I've become a semi-regular around there.


 youre absolutely right.. half the people in chat are AVIDLY lurking around these forums daily and care for inverts and such as much as the next 
the 1st trip CAN be a bit much, but whats wrong with a lil hazing? AB is awesome, but sometimes its good to get away, yet still talk to familiar users w/o censorships and no-holds barred style



Jared781 said:


> ?? as a few people just said spiders arent the only thing being talked about! "its where smartasses hang out"


 why dont you ever log in jared??:biggrin:


----------



## tebs (May 30, 2012)

almost 2 years ago i started this thread looking for <edit> to do.......now im still in AC and I still dont have <edit> to do......


----------



## Travis K (Jun 27, 2012)

Calling Fresh Meat.

Join in and ask for Kevin, he is a the Chat Guru and may or may not assimilate into the chat collective.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 29, 2012)

i should have figured every time we get inundated with newbs it's because someone (read: travis) bumped one of these threads that are like a bad case of herpes... 

ameeba said it best, so just hold on and enjoy the ride or jump ship. honestly, 95% of us probably wont care either way. fun fact: we talk about reel topics moar often than most think, but never share our seekrits with the newbiciles. duh. haters to the left.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 10, 2012)

malevolentrobot said:


> i should have figured every time we get inundated with newbs it's because someone (read: travis) bumped one of these threads that are like a bad case of herpes...


Herpes might be a bit dramatic, maybe a comparison to Chlamydia would be more appropriate?  You can clear up the clap after all.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 15, 2012)

Today is random stranger day in chat.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 20, 2012)

Travis K said:


> Today is random stranger day in chat.



So       is        today.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ive been on chat a few times. Its not so bad at all. You just get to know the people a little more on there. You get to see more of their personality. But i dont really have the time to get on anymore.


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 21, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Ive been on chat a few times. Its not so bad at all. You just get to know the people a little more on there. You get to see more of their personality. But i dont really have the time to get on anymore.


Let your 300+ Ts starve and come on


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 21, 2012)

Haha. Ive got around 12 females to get fattened up to start pairing. Also, gotta go do normal things with the gf today. Then gotta do a quick fix on my quad, to get ready for riding tomorrow. Will definitely be getting back on there sometime soon. I set it as a app on my browser, so i can get to it with one click lol.





le-thomas said:


> Let your 300+ Ts starve and come on


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 21, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Haha. Ive got around 12 females to get fattened up to start pairing. Also, gotta go do normal things with the gf today. Then gotta do a quick fix on my quad, to get ready for riding tomorrow. Will definitely be getting back on there sometime soon. I set it as a app on my browser, so i can get to it with one click lol.


Jeez, that'll be a lot of spiderlings to deal with. Also, normal things blow.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah gonna be fun. P. regalis x3, P. scrofa x2, P. pederseni x2, S. calceatum x3, N. chromatus x2, not mentioning the ones already paired too. Yeah normal things suck, and take too much time from me lol.


----------



## Travis K (Aug 8, 2012)

***BUMP***

Calling new peeps!


----------



## Nikki1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

I went there and so should you.


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 8, 2012)

Nikki1984 said:


> I went there and so should you.


Maybe we should start a testimonial thread?


----------



## Nikki1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> Maybe we should start a testimonial thread?


'Before going to Arachnochat I would just stare at the wall for hours and wait for something to happen. Now I don't do that as much'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Travis K (Sep 4, 2012)

Nikki1984 said:


> 'Before going to Arachnochat I would just stare at the wall for hours and wait for something to happen. Now I don't do that as much'


You can Arachnochat too!
It's ONLY $9.95 per month plus S&H.

BUT WAIT!!!!
Join now and you can arachnochat for free, just click on the link in this Super Ginger's signature and start chatting for FREE!

See you in the chat....


----------



## Travis K (Sep 24, 2012)

I was wrong...


Chat isn't free...



It cost you your social identity in the real world.

Come on in and see for yourself
https://gamesurge.net/chat/arachnochat


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm in there.






_If you know what I mean_


----------



## akpropst (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been in chat for ... a while now.


and I need an adult. NAO.


----------



## Travis K (Oct 5, 2012)

We prefer them 18+ in chat.


----------



## Travis K (Oct 11, 2012)

*Need some fun new peeps.*







^ As you can see we need some fresh meat in chat.  Too many people in classes or running drugs in Cambodia so they are not able to chit chat.  Come on in and say hello.  But make sure you stay for at least 5 mins so we have a chance to reply to you.  Don't be shy.


----------



## Bobafett2k6 (Oct 11, 2012)

Arachnochat has very little arachnochatting.  It seems that circumcision is the subject...

Needless to say I won't bother with it again.

EDIT:  I may have been hasty, Travis steered the conversation back to spiders...


----------



## Travis K (Oct 11, 2012)

Bobafett2k6 said:


> Arachnochat has very little arachnochatting.  It seems that circumcision is the subject...
> 
> Needless to say I won't bother with it again.
> 
> EDIT:  I may have been hasty, Travis steered the conversation back to spiders...


Arachnochat is not just about inverts.


----------



## Bobafett2k6 (Oct 11, 2012)

Travis K said:


> Arachnochat is not just about inverts.


Apparently so.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Nov 12, 2012)

This place is lots of fun.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 12, 2012)

People in here.......https://gamesurge.net/chat/arachnochat


----------



## Travis K (Nov 15, 2012)

Chat is x.x

come wake it up.


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd like a chat that has a bit more moderation. Or I'd just like to be able to talk about inverts and other stuff without being asked if I am circumcised every damn time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K (Nov 15, 2012)

Just ignore Warren.  It is OK.  We talk about inverts quite a bit actually, but we talk about everything else as well.  The fact that it is virtually unmoderated is a plus.  There are some really good people in chat and it is a great way to connect on a more personal level with fellow hobbyist.


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 15, 2012)

I just went into the chat and was treated like complete crap by everyone in the chat. I just want this to be a warning to everyone on this forum to not go into the chat they have posted in this thread.


----------



## DITB (Nov 15, 2012)

After going into chat i was amazed how respectful everyone was to me and i learned a lot about inverts. It was a really nice place once i told everyone about my circumcision and belly button depth!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## squamata (Nov 16, 2012)

apparently, lame-a**ess don't last in arachnochat. ;-)


----------



## Travis K (Nov 16, 2012)

squamata said:


> apparently, lame-a**ess don't last in arachnochat. ;-)


Darwinian survival of the fittest <;;><




Sometimes AC is kinda like an Amtrak train station...
You wont want to hang with all the peeps at the train station, but chances are you will meet some people you really click with.

Heck, Kevin (a.k.a What) and I don't even talk.  He has me on ignore.  I think he either HATES Gingers, or he likes me so much he just can't deal with it.  Point is, we both come to chat and have mutual friends.

Also Chat is like an ocean tide, it changes over the coarse of a day.  You might like it better at night, or during the day.  I am not usually on at night, but it is a slightly different crowd and the mood is different too.

Yes, if you are a noob you will get picked on and grilled a bit.  If that bothers please come join our chat and whine to us about it. ;-)

---------- Post added 11-16-2012 at 09:52 AM ----------




tebs said:


> Anybody know a good chatroom for T keepers? Or is it possible to get one in here?


^This is a great example of Chat.  Tebs, came into chat and is now a regular and one of my best friends from AB.  I would not have had the opportunity to know him in this way had it not been for Arachnochat.

It is like the Sillyville song I had to listen to when my kid brother was was 4-6 (or was it b4-16?)...

♩ ♪ ♫ ♬Make new friends,
but keep the old.
One is silver, and the other gold.♩ ♪ ♫ ♬

Well tebs is neither Silver or Gold, but he is a Flip.  You can come in and meet him sometime if you like.


----------



## tebs (Nov 20, 2012)

yeh meet me....im nice...and timid...


----------



## Warren Bautista (Nov 30, 2012)

So much fun.

Up in here.


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 1, 2012)

DITB said:


> I told everyone about my circumcision and belly button depth!


There is an S that needs to be placed in this sentence. 

I<3Chat.

|
|
\/ Click it


----------



## paassatt (Dec 1, 2012)

I thought chat rooms died years ago?


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 1, 2012)

paassatt said:


> I thought chat rooms died years ago?


Chris Hansen would be out of a job if they did.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Travis K (Dec 5, 2012)

I smell fresh meat...


----------



## Tman86 (Dec 5, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> Chris Hansen would be out of a job if they did.


LMAO funniest <edit> i've heard all week!!!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Dec 24, 2012)

So much good stuff going on up in here.


----------



## Travis K (Dec 27, 2012)

If you are wanting a little after the holidays excitement come on in to chat and see what all the hub bub is about.

---------- Post added 12-27-2012 at 12:10 PM ----------

Sorry I missed a couple of you I was on the phone.


----------



## Silberrücken (Dec 27, 2012)

*Christmas Eve/Christmas morning: I hope I kept the chatters entertained. 

"Like a brilliant Diamond"

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:*


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 28, 2013)

I know there's a couple of you out there that wanna get all up on this jazz on this slow Monday afternoon.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Jan 28, 2013)

come join the chat please!


----------



## tebs (Jan 28, 2013)

yeh..join the chat <edit>...

---------- Post added 01-28-2013 at 04:57 PM ----------

sorry that was a typo


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Jan 28, 2013)

Amoeba said:


> Chris Hansen would be out of a job if they did.


He IS out of a job.  The show ended in 2007.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 28, 2013)

GiantVinegaroon said:


> He IS out of a job.  The show ended in 2007.


Boy don't you be gettin' fresh with me! We all know that he lurks behind trees at parks still waiting for somebody to look at a kid wrong; then springs into action!

Also come in to chat because it's the greatest ever.


|
|
|
\/


----------



## Silberrücken (Jan 28, 2013)

*It's too boring in there for me. :sarcasm:*


----------



## Warren Bautista (Feb 1, 2013)

Friday afternoon/evening in the chatroom is especially active.

Come take a look around, say hi.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Feb 2, 2013)

How 'bout some Saturday night chatting?


----------



## tebs (Feb 8, 2013)

come one come all....its friday i dont have much to do at work....i promise to be nice...so cmon...i mean like come the f...ok nvm...just go


----------



## nepenthes (Feb 9, 2013)

Bazinga!

for mib <3 nepenthes


----------



## Warren Bautista (Feb 16, 2013)

Let's get some fresh new faces up in here.


----------



## tebs (Feb 16, 2013)

fresh....mmmmmm


----------



## Arienette (Feb 16, 2013)

That was boring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Warren Bautista (Feb 21, 2013)

/join #arachnochat


----------



## Arienette (Feb 21, 2013)

Warren Bautista said:


> /join #arachnochat


you guys cant play nice.
no.
stahp.


----------



## tebs (Feb 21, 2013)

hey i was nice jemmafer...


----------



## Arienette (Feb 21, 2013)

tebs said:


> hey i was nice jemmafer...


dis is true..


----------



## tebs (Feb 21, 2013)

ok lets do diz....


----------



## Warren Bautista (Feb 22, 2013)

They say third time's the charm innit?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 22, 2013)

Im there dude!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 9, 2013)

Chatroom.    DO IT....


----------



## Warren Bautista (Mar 13, 2013)

Lots of fun being had in here this very moment.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 1, 2013)

Calling fresh chatters.  Arachnochat needs some fresh face, too many are gone due to summer.  So come on in and see what all the fuss is about.

Cheers,


----------



## Kazaam (Jul 1, 2013)

All AB chat needs is me, obviously.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 1, 2013)

Just reminded me I haven't been on in a while. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hersh77tess (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone have trouble with iPad on the chat? I can't stay logged in it seems. Says I'm not active. I was only idle for two min. Driving me crazy.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 11, 2013)

Gosh THIS PLACE IS SO MUCH FUN.

Please stay for more than 30 seconds thanks.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 11, 2013)

Hersh77tess said:


> Anyone have trouble with iPad on the chat? I can't stay logged in it seems. Says I'm not active. I was only idle for two min. Driving me crazy.


maybe DL 'AndChat' app.


----------



## BobGrill (Jul 11, 2013)

I would love to join, but sometimes I just don't feel like being asked if I'm circumcised or not or being sent gay porn links or Craigslist ads for men seeking men. I mean, that's not even messing around, that's just freaking weird. You guys say "We share no association with them" etc., well then why not make your own chat, where we can actually have some moderation.


----------



## Marijan2 (Jul 12, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> I would love to join, but sometimes I just don't feel like being asked if I'm circumcised or not or being sent gay porn links or Craigslist ads for men seeking men. I mean, that's not even messing around, that's just freaking weird. You guys say "We share no association with them" etc., well then why not make your own chat, where we can actually have some moderation.


oh boy, they're still there? i haven't been there for ages!


----------



## Travis K (Jul 19, 2013)

Our chat is nearly an Anarchist Playground, self governing yet moderated (modded by the great and powerful Sunar).  We are a bit hard on the noobs, but golly, we gotta have a little fun now and then.

FYI, no one really cares who is or isn't circumscribed.  It is actually an inside joke that started on this forum in The Wateringhole.


----------



## Silberrücken (Jul 19, 2013)

Travis K said:


> we gotta have a little fun now and then.


How quickly that 'fun' turns into anger from certain chatters who can't 'crack' a noobie.  Then the threats of email spamming of  your IP address starts. Then certain ones get so mad they say they are leaving chat. Their 'fun' dies real quick. All because one didn't crack under the 'pressure'.

Christmas Eve, 2012. I hope I made your boring night less boring. 

PS - this isn't a derogatory post - I rather enjoyed the dance. :wink:


----------



## Travis K (Jul 30, 2013)

Silberrücken said:


> How quickly that 'fun' turns into anger from certain chatters who can't 'crack' a noobie.  Then the threats of email spamming of  your IP address starts. Then certain ones get so mad they say they are leaving chat. Their 'fun' dies real quick. All because one didn't crack under the 'pressure'.
> 
> Christmas Eve, 2012. I hope I made your boring night less boring.
> 
> PS - this isn't a derogatory post - I rather enjoyed the dance. :wink:


That sounds like a strange conspiracy theory if you ask me.:


----------



## Silberrücken (Jul 30, 2013)

Travis K said:


> That sounds like a strange conspiracy theory if you ask me.:


Whatever it was, their strategies didn't work. 

Seriously, who wants to stay in a chat where you get threatened with hacking your accounts,etc.? All that because I would not bow down to the "masters of malice". Please. I went along with the 'game' for a while. I got bored with all the digging and prodding. 

Like I said, not knocking AC at all - but a few chatters should ease up on 'noobies' - then you wouldn't have to post on this thread to invite 'new meat' in. Just sayin'.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jul 30, 2013)

Nobody hacks anyone's accounts, I don't even know what you're talking about.

-Sean


----------



## Silberrücken (Jul 30, 2013)

ShadowBlade said:


> Nobody hacks anyone's accounts, I don't even know what you're talking about.
> 
> -Sean


I know no-one hacks anyone's accounts. But people shouldn't tell chatters that they're going to hack IPs, mass-spam email accounts, etc. - it's a very bad reflection on the chatroom. You want people to WANT to stay there in chat, and to feel like they can return. 

Anyway - moving on. I'm done with this topic.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 31, 2013)

Silberrücken said:


> I know no-one hacks anyone's accounts. But people shouldn't tell chatters that they're going to hack IPs, mass-spam email accounts, etc. - it's a very bad reflection on the chatroom. You want people to WANT to stay there in chat, and to feel like they can return.
> 
> Anyway - moving on. I'm done with this topic.


Who was it that told you this?

Tell me so I can administer 40 lashings.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 31, 2013)

I like it when this thread pops up. It reminds me to get back on. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arachtion (Jul 31, 2013)

Silberrücken said:


> Whatever it was, their strategies didn't work.
> 
> Seriously, who wants to stay in a chat where you get threatened with hacking your accounts,etc.? All that because I would not bow down to the "masters of malice". Please. I went along with the 'game' for a while. I got bored with all the digging and prodding.
> 
> Like I said, not knocking AC at all - but a few chatters should ease up on 'noobies' - then you wouldn't have to post on this thread to invite 'new meat' in. Just sayin'.


Yeah it's like walking into a cyber-room full of warcraft playing prepubescent boys trying to feel powerful by ostracising newcomers to seem omnipotent, pity the only people who get to see this "omnipotence" are the other two spotty servile pubeless Warcraft addicts that frequent the room as any newcomers walk out faster than you would from a pole dancing scat club for obese strippers...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K (Jul 31, 2013)

Arachtion said:


> Yeah it's like walking into a cyber-room full of warcraft playing prepubescent boys trying to feel powerful by ostracising newcomers to seem omnipotent, pity the only people who get to see this "omnipotence" are the other two spotty servile pubeless Warcraft addicts that frequent the room as any newcomers walk out faster than you would from a pole dancing scat club for obese strippers...


LOL, that is so poetic.  I don't know where all this hate is coming from.  We really are nice people.


----------



## Silberrücken (Jul 31, 2013)

Travis K said:


> Who was it that told you this?
> 
> *I'm not looking to cause strife where AC is concerned.*
> 
> ...


It's over and done with, and the end result is that I don't visit there any longer. Which is too bad, because I think you'd love my sharp wit and charm.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jul 31, 2013)

meh, if people don't like how we act in there, then they wouldn't want to hang around anyway. Its not like we change for new people. It works for some, doesn't work for others. I'm sure Opera has a chat room.

-Sean


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 30, 2013)

If you stay more than 30 seconds you are guaranteed a greeting.**













**greeting not guaranteed


----------



## tebs (Aug 30, 2013)

and if you stay more than 60 secs you are guaranteed a mention of some lady body part...


----------



## Earth Eater (Aug 30, 2013)

^^ Just as I received. Thanks Tebs...


----------



## tebs (Aug 30, 2013)

Anytime cichlid man....our word is our bond....


----------

